# Colors of bettas eyes



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

I was just wondering about the variety of colors a bettas eyes can be, because there are so many. Post your past experiences of the coolest colored eyes your bettas had! My current betta has amber/gold eyes, depending on the lighting, its really cool! One of my past bettas had blue eyes too.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

well i don't have any photos, but koi's are blue green and lona are black.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

mines black


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

blue, another betta has pure black


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Tifa's eyes are gold!


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

I had a female with all white eyes, as for the ones now


Axel-amber/black
Youske-blue/black
female1-gold
unnamed male-red/black
kefka/mr.okita both have pink and white eyes
female2-orange eyes

I really like the eyes that are half one color and half black, though the orange is also one of my favorites


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i havee one with blue around his eyes


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Aiden has red and blue eyes. The top half of his eyes are red and the bottom of his eyes are blue wich I think is pretty cool. Never had a betta with 2 different colors in it's eyes.
Here is a pic. (the date on my camera is way off. I just took that pic.)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fernando has blue eyes.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Leonidas had light bluish/silver eyes and Nimbus does too
Nimbus:








Leon:









Jasper has red and dark blue eyes... kinda looks like the shape of a star. lol









Terence:









Taji has yellow eyes with a blue spot:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Let's see.... Demyx and Cielo have black..... Storm has red and blue ...... Helios has gold..... and Jazz has clear.... O and Techno R.I.P had eyes that would change color... from white to blue to a mix of both


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I wish i had the camera or talent to take pics like you mysquishy those are amazing shots! They all have great eyes too


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My betta has pale blue eyes


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

tumtum said:


> I wish i had the camera or talent to take pics like you mysquishy those are amazing shots! They all have great eyes too


Thanks!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No pics (there are some in my album if you want to look, but not all of the fish) but... here is a list.

Nereus has dark blue eyes
Hattie has half amber, half blue, I believe...
Spiridion has pretty much clear eyes,
Norm has black/red eyes,
Tallulah-Faye has light brown eyes (but she has a really big pupil.) o.o
And Marmaduke... has... purple-ish eyes. 
I think.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

My betta has silver eyes with a small speck of blue in the bottom


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

mine has one green and one blue!!!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

spuds eyes where black rip:-(


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Thrillz ~ Has red eyes with a touch of silver
Marley ~ Has black eyes with blue irridescence
Freddie ~ Black eyes with gold rim around irises
Sinatra ~ Yellowish with green irridescence
Persephone ~ Dark orange with blue irridescence


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Toothless has red/blue eyes and Roscoe's got plain ol' brown! 





















Actually, now that I look more, Roscoe's looks like a solar eclipse!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Black, 
reddish,
silvery/blue 
and blue  The black eyes kill me, theyre so cute and big looking :')


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

this is so kool i never really looked at this. my tricolored marki has pure black eyes


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

very cool mine...hmm let me check lol...his is black/amber


----------



## Natalee92 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mac has red and blue eyes which are really pretty


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

My friend got a new betta with blue eyes, I'm a sucker for those!


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

O_O... has bluish greenish silverish eyes


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My 4 girls all seem to have half blue eyes


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Fishy has brown, Haze's are amber, Fru's are silver, and Chance has brownish amber


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pure Black!


----------

